# Flounder Lights



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I will no longer be selling Flounder Lights. With that said they will still be available. If anyone wants one or a custom built one please Pm or contact Cliff, COBE KILLER on this forum. I have turned everything over to him he has several already made lights and more heads for custom rigs. So get them now for Christmas. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

flounder gigging kinda sucked this season but next year I hope will be better.
got several heads that are ready to assemble any way you want and have 2-2 head and 2-single head lights already assembled and ready to go. pm me for pricing 
i'll post up some pics of the boat set up that I made for my little boat. 
thanks cliff


----------

